# Aufhebung des Dokumentenschutz'



## Lakaspar (24. Juni 2003)

Ich habe hier ein paar Dokumentvorlagen in Microsoft Word, nach denen ich neue Erstellen soll. Nun habe ich aber das Passwort zum Aufheben des Dokumentenschutzes nicht parat. Kennt ihr vielleicht eine Methode, diesen Schutz auch ohne das dazugehörige Passwort aufzuheben, bzw. zu umgehen?


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. Juni 2003)

Muß Dich leider enttäuschen:
'Umgehen' läßt sich das nicht....
.. wir sprechen hier von einer Verschlüsselung.

Du kannst höchstens Brute Force Crack durchführen ...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. Juni 2003)

Sollte es sich um ein Worddokument, höher Word 97, also 2000 bis XP handeln, läßt sich der Dokumentenschutz relativ einfach aushebeln:

Speichere das Dokument in einem älterem Format, sprich Word 95/97 Worddokument Richtext *, dann du kannst den Dokumentenschutz ohne Passwort aufheben.

Allerdings gehen dabei Formatierungen verloren, falls diese in der vorherigen (95/97) Version noch nicht verfügbar waren...

*Bei einigen Wordversionen heißt es Word 97-2000 Richtext (RTF)


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. Juni 2003)

Der Dokumentenschutz ist doch dafür da, das man das Dokument nicht mehr ohne PW öffnen kann (oder täusche ich mich da?)

Ohne es zu öffnen kann man es doch nicht in eine ältere (den passwort leicht zu umgehende Version) umändern?

Das würde mich jetzt auch interessieren =)
@Lakaspar: Ausprobieren und Feedback !! *neugierig*


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. Juni 2003)

Das ist leider ein _"bekannter"_ Fehler, der den Leuten von MS unterlaufen ist. Ich habe es gerade nocheinmal ausgiebig getestet und es hat problemlos funktioniert.

Es kann jedoch auch mal sein, das es nicht geht, hatte ich jedoch noch nie!

Ich habe jetzt nochmal mit Word 97 ( Einzelversion) und Word XP hin und her Probiert zwischen 2 PCs und einem Laptop -> keine Probleme bisher!

Der Dokumentschutz dient *nur* dazu Änderungen zu verhindern -> Öffnen ist Problemlos ohne Passworteingabe möglich!


----------



## Lakaspar (25. Juni 2003)

Danke! Das hat problemlos geklappt! Hast' mir viel damit geholfen


----------



## deepc (18. Mai 2004)

geht sowas auch bei einem Excel File?


----------



## Sommersprosse (22. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Lindner _
> *Das ist leider ein "bekannter" Fehler, der den Leuten von MS unterlaufen ist. Ich habe es gerade nocheinmal ausgiebig getestet und es hat problemlos funktioniert.
> 
> Es kann jedoch auch mal sein, das es nicht geht, hatte ich jedoch noch nie!
> ...


Ist es auf diesem Wege auch möglich ein Passwort bei Lotus Word Pro aufzuheben?


----------

